# como hacer un circutito temporizador RCL



## paololv16 (Ago 6, 2006)

Necesito que  me digan como encontrar los tiempos de carga y descarga de un circuito RCL para trabajar con los tiempos de carga y descarga de un capacitor y activacion y desactivacion de Reles. necesito algun libro o direccion el la que me puedan informaciónrmar.[/b]


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 6, 2006)

normalmente se utilizan circuitos RC (sin L de bobina)

Son circuitos con el famosisimo 555

por ejemplo

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/timer555/index.htm


mira en www.epanorama.net


----------



## ALEXANDER LEMUS (Ago 21, 2006)

El tiempo de descarga y de carga de un circuito RC es de R*C, si por ejemplo pones el rele en paralelo al condensador el rele se activara cuando el condensador llege a cargarse (la resistencia va en serie al condensador), en cambio si pones el rele en serie a la resistencia el rele se apagara cuando el condensador se carge, de esta manera no gastas mucho.

C=Capacitancia
R=Resistencia


----------

